# Warre Hive - Winter Feeding Questions



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Penelope - I know your post is focused upon feeding, but with just two visits a year I doubt very much whether your colony will survive through to the following Spring. In the days before Varroa, two visits a year was not only possible, but actually recommended by authors such as Emile Warre. But times have changed. Is it possible to get someone else to check and treat your hives whilst you're away ?

With regard to feeding, whether this is necessary or not depends on local foraging conditions during the season, and whether you take a honey crop from the hive or not, and how much if you do. Fondant can certainly be supplied in the manner you suggest - or you could simply leave them a box of honey.
LJ


----------



## Penelope_C (May 20, 2021)

little_john said:


> Penelope - I know your post is focused upon feeding, but with just two visits a year I doubt very much whether your colony will survive through to the following Spring. In the days before Varroa, two visits a year was not only possible, but actually recommended by authors such as Emile Warre. But times have changed. Is it possible to get someone else to check and treat your hives whilst you're away ?
> 
> With regard to feeding, whether this is necessary or not depends on local foraging conditions during the season, and whether you take a honey crop from the hive or not, and how much if you do. Fondant can certainly be supplied in the manner you suggest - or you could simply leave them a box of honey.
> LJ


Hi LJ,
Thank you for replying and for raising the issue of varroa. I was just reading a good resource on treating varroa and I will get someone to check and treat them before winter. I don't plan to take any honey from the hive this year..so hopefully they will have enough to get through the winter.


----------

